# ID Please. Caught in the Mohican River



## CommonCrackle (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

looks like a horny head chub.


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

Si misfit I concur


----------



## Kyfisherman1 (Mar 22, 2007)

lol thats a chub


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

that is an absolutly gargantuan river chub lol


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Thats the nicest looking pike lure I've ever seen


----------



## Smallmouth70 (Mar 11, 2007)

PapawSmith said:


> Thats the nicest looking pike lure I've ever seen


Now that's funny! lol

Chub for sure.


----------



## Chuck P. (Apr 8, 2004)

It's shovelhead bait!!


----------



## sploosh56 (Dec 31, 2008)

that's bait


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Pretty sure it's just a big ole creek chub. Those "horns" on it are breeding tubricals (something males get during mating season to show off.)


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

riverKing said:


> that is an absolutly gargantuan river chub lol


so said the to be degreed fish geek!


----------

